# A PLAN INSURANCE



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2007)

hi guys how long does this company normally take to contact regarding sending quotes via email.

i filled in the for online on tuesday and still havent heard anything - is this normal?


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

prob best to phone them


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

I phoned them for a quote and they rang me back about 3 hours later and confirmed in writing the next day, can't fault that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2007)

i called them and they will get back to me tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2007)

after ringing them yesterday and today, they quoted me £773.
i have 10 yrs no claims a clean license and am 31 yrs old living in a cv11 postcode.
car was a r33 gts-t with no mods and 6k mileage a year. i find this a bit high and queried them, they said it would go down after ownership of the car over 12 months.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

I just got a quote from these guys...
29
R33 GTR
mods declared
full NCB
fully comp
598 with NCB protection

think i'll be going this route this year, as my current insurer want near double for the renewal!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2007)

now thats a very good quote considering its a GTR and mods declared.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

check the values they will pay out on a totall loss,then see if you still think its a good policy ????:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ian C said:


> mods declared


Which they will ignore should the worst happen. I agree with Nismoman.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

moleman said:


> Which they will ignore should the worst happen. I agree with Nismoman.


this was my biggest concern, hence i haven't taken it out yet as i'm waiting for the documents so i can read the small print.
anyone on here got any experience of an a-plan claim?
Ian


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

My A-Plan renewal, (with some haggling), came in:

R32 GT-R
Stage 1+
All mods declared,
9 yrs NCB
6000 miles
Fully Comp protected
34yrs old

All for an amazing £381:bowdown1: :squintdan :smokin:  :chuckle: :thumbsup: 


And they have agreed to replace ALL mods like-for-like, (for what that is worth)


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Scott said:


> (for what that is worth)


Exactly.

I'd gladly pay double your premium for your car for the peace of mind elsewhere.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

moleman said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'd gladly pay double your premium for your car for the peace of mind elsewhere.


Iain,

I don't think any can offer 'peace of mind'.

They will all try to screw you over, I'd just rather pay less for the privilege.


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

I just got a quote from A-plan as well.
R33 GTR V-spec, all mods covered (minimal), 6K limit, 40 yrs old, max NCB and clean license. £687 FC.


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*a-plan jokers*

i was insured with them last year had a crash in my mr2 and wrote it off. my insurance was agreed at £5500 as for what the car was worth i only got paid out £2000 less £350 exess so i recived £1650 totaly crap for a car worth £5500. i know i could of argued this and sent in recipts but i had already left my deposit on my skyline and needed this money to pay the rest. they told me that a couple of cars had been seen for sale that week in a national magazine {auto trader] for £2000 so this is what they paid. btw all the mods was declaired and on a like for like basis.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

oh dear...any more folk want to put me off?
Cheers,
Ian


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2007)

any other insurance companies we should be looking at then?
maybe we should start a poll on which companies the rest of us guys are using and what they are like...mods, wanna get the ball rolling?


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*insurance*

im going to go with herritage next month £1200 fully comp with no no claims and 1 sp60 and 3 points and a my own fault accident last year. this is on classic insurance wich i know is still high but when you look at my background you can see why. still they have saved me £800 nearly and it includes club events and agreed value with either 4 or 8 colour photos and european breakdown. i also have the new mr2 with them £233:80 i only get 3000 miles per car but you can have more. i also have a van for work witch is my own so i never run up milage on my cars through the week. im sure 6 thousand miles a year between 2 cars is plenty for weekend driving/use only. good look with your search ian if you fancy getting intouch with herritage ask for martin haymer. my advice dont use the internet for quotes there never accurate always phone there usaly freephone no. and you can get what you require not what they give you. cheers graham.:bowdown1:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Heritage quoted me 500 quid for an R32 GTR on 4000mile classic policy - car HAS to be over 15 years old for them to quote though

Thats at 27, high risk london postcode and no NCB (have had company cars since I passed my test  )


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

mifn21 said:


> Heritage quoted me 500 quid for an R32 GTR on 4000mile classic policy - car HAS to be over 15 years old for them to quote though
> 
> Thats at 27, high risk london postcode and no NCB (have had company cars since I passed my test  )


Heritage wouldnt quote me when I asked them, said that you had to be 30+ for a car like a skyline???

I went with A plan on renewal but like most insurance companies you're likely to get naff all in the event of a claim, so like Scott I choose to minimise the financial pain.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

My renewal with A-plan is due next week and their renewal notice came in £750 (£5 cheeper than last year)
Called Adrian Flux and got a quote of £639 FC, 6 years NCB( 27 years of driving with a none loss claim history) 44 year old which I thought was pretty good although, not as good as Scotts (yes I know there are lots of variables )
Called A-plan back advised of the quote and the underwriters, the best they came up with is £680 :bawling: 
Needless to say I wont be renewing with A-plan and when Im back on my feet I'll be taking my business to "Competition Insurance"


----------



## Sky Insurance (Mar 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> any other insurance companies we should be looking at then?
> maybe we should start a poll on which companies the rest of us guys are using and what they are like...mods, wanna get the ball rolling?


.. cough .... :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Dammmmmn Scott that's a cheap price !

A Plan want nearly 1100 quid for me this year, 5K PA Policy with all mods declared....I'm 31....there is people 6-7 years younger then me on here paying that !?!

Yes I know different variables as Phat_Gadgy said above but I have a low risk post code, secure parking, lots of security, 5K PA policy, full no claims bonus etc.

Ok I've got 3 points but it was the same price last year when i didnt have the points.

Hmmmmm.....I feel I'd rather pay to have a proper agreed value policy, does anyone apart from AF do them ? Does Egger Lawson do road policies ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well im with them, so are quite a few of my mates

thing is i will change companies next year as they still havnt sorted my friends claim on his pulsar after 11months!!!!!!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> Does Egger Lawson do road policies ?


Yes they do G. Ask to speak to Steve Hallam.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

moleman said:


> Yes they do G. Ask to speak to Steve Hallam.


Cheers dude....should I sit down when I ring him ? 

I wonder how much they're going to like the single turbo conversion, rollcage etc :bawling:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> Cheers dude....should I sit down when I ring him ?


lol. My renewal last month was £913.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

snowfiend i,m with them to ,idont think the mods will bother them at all.takes a bit of sortting to get the agreed value,i took 35 pictures then spent a hour down in there office,but the terms on agreed value for a r34gtr with loads of mods is just not available anywere else .not cheap but as i,ve said befor ever one wants the best mods to there car at what ever it costs,but when it comes to insurance people buy the cheapist they can regardless of how good or bad it may be.good company:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nismoman - Cheers for that. 

I'll quite happily pay a bit more for peace of mind on the agreed value side of things....I just cant imagine an insurance company offering me like 5-6K for my R32 if anything happened to it  

I couldnt even replace the wheels & brakes for that !


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Nismoman - Cheers for that.
> 
> I'll quite happily pay a bit more for peace of mind on the agreed value side of things....I just cant imagine an insurance company offering me like 5-6K for my R32 if anything happened to it
> 
> I couldnt even replace the wheels & brakes for that !


sorry but agreed value means nothing, even aplan said that themselves when i spoke with them on my 32, 

means nowt

and my friend is finding that out on his gti-r at the moment 11months down the line

all mods declared, agreed value and still no payout sorry...its not aplan but the underwriters they use ensign 

im not going with a plan again


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Matty did you read the above posts ?

We're talking about 'Egger Lawson' mate not 'A-Plan' !

There are companies that say they do agreed value policies but few really do....and the ones that do charge like a mofo for them. 

I always used to have agreed value policies for my 3 heavily modified R5 GT Turbos with Adrian Flux and these required receipts & an engineers reports for value purposes....I'm assuming Egger Lawson will be the same.

Egger Lawson or Competition Car Insurance as they're otherwise known is the company we all use for our trackday insurance and Moleman knows full well that they DO pay out the agreed for accidents as they did with his GTR @ The Ring. 

I'll let you know how I get on when I speak to them in the morning....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yes i read your post

just saying a plan have been quite cheeky in the pats, saying "agreed value" and paying a premium for that type of policy

when in reality its not worth the paper its printed on, yes receipts etc were given for the work/mods etc

keep us posted on E/L and as looks an option for me if it works out ok


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

theres a big differance in agreeing a value at the time of taking out your insurance for for the bases of quoting a premium price,to a full documented agreed price for the term of the policy.A plan will openly tell you there top book on a modded r34gtr is about £22,000 if i remember right,i think adrian flux will only do agreed value up to £30,000 if i remember right .i think a lot of people are selective in their questioning,when taking out insurance to get the cheapist qoute,then spit the dummy out when it comes to a pay out when they find outwhat they are insured for.:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nismoman said:


> theres a big differance in agreeing a value at the time of taking out your insurance for for the bases of quoting a premium price,to a full documented agreed price for the term of the policy.A plan will openly tell you there top book on a modded r34gtr is about £22,000 if i remember right,i think adrian flux will only do agreed value up to £30,000 if i remember right .i think a lot of people are selective in their questioning,when taking out insurance to get the cheapist qoute,then spit the dummy out when it comes to a pay out when they find outwhat they are insured for.:wavey: NISMOMAN


ensign have totally fookd up (its not my car its my friends), 11months for a payout...and still they dont want to pay out on a non fault accident. total jokers

i think aplan are a good company , its their underwriters that are shite


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*re-newal*

just got my re-newal off a-plan £2583.00 i dont think so. herritage classic £1200 norich union £2078.40 all above are with 0 no claims bonus 1 x sp60 £60 fine and 3 points pluss 1 x at fault accident. on the up side with norwich union if i dont claim in the first 12 months they will give me 5 years ncb.


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

*a-plan/ensign claims*

well as mentioned before the main problem is ensign the company that underwrites the a-plan policy. i had an accident in my 300zx '92 car which i said was worth 6500 quid when i took out the policy. it had 50k miles, a uk car in excellent (i really mean excellent not the normal clapped out shit) condition. 

they offered me 2k at first which was an insult seeing as i spent circa 6.5k on mods in the last year. so i provided them evidence of the money i spent then they upped the offer to 4500, which wasnt enough to buy an equivelant again, and i showed them adverts of similar cars. they classified the car as a cat b

I was initially interested in keeping the car but they took a while to get back to me and offer the car back to me for 1850 pounds (cat c) and value the car at 6500. minus excess (600) etc it was a small payout and i decided to change my mind. as soon as I informed them i will just take the 6500 quid the rep became extremely unhelpful, and ultimately took 3 months to receive my cheque. i called them nearly every day to see the progress of the claim. 

Basically i spent a long time justifying the value of the car and they caved in, but the ball was still in my court as to what i wanted to do. all in all the whole process was about 3 (agonising) months long.

BUT in the end it did work out, but with a lot of convincing from my end. renewal was crap though understandably


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*A plan*

Just had my renewal from A plan,after reading all the posts about them im i think il have a phone round before i renew.When i insured my gtr32 with them they said they would do an agreed value of £20k.They got a copy of all the mods on the car from the dealers website and confirmed the said value,to bring the cost done i agreed a £2k excess.I had a claim about 10 years ago on a cosworth which was written off,i had an investigater come to my house take all the documents bills etc,the insurance company then told me they had never received the doc,s it took me 14 months to sort it all out and i did,nt get the agreed value.Also the car went missing from the compound it was in so i could have ended up with no car and no mony.I dont want to go through all this again.Hopefully i find a company that sticks to its word on the value of my car.


----------



## magic (Feb 25, 2003)

hmmmmmmm ... just had an interesting chat with a-plan about my renewal after reading this thread :- 
£505 for Gtst with RB26 transplant and quite a few mods - fully comp protected - 10 years NCD - no claims / current convictions ... age .. a lot older than Scott !!  

When asked the guy stated that they don't do agreed value quotations ... but that Ensign will replace like for like on declared mods ... I don't for one minute believe it would be that simple reading the experience of others.

I guess you get what you pay for .. quick cheap renewal / premium = big battle to get a sensible settlement or 

higher premium and time invested up front to get a documented agreed value policy = a less hassle payout. 

Dilema time ...


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*A plan*

Since my last post i have tried other insurance companys,I have a C5 corvette insured with adrian flux that cost me £360 a year,also an AMG E55 with saga that costs £435 a year,these two did not want to qoute me on the gtr even if it was standard.I have 9 years no claim on the gtr from this policy as it continued over from my cosworths.Like you said A plan is cheap but if i had to claim i would have trouble getting paid out.From my claim 10 years ago i did not want the insurers to take my damaged car away to a compound untill i knew i would get paid out,they would not consider my claim untill the car was taken away.Three weeks later the car went missing and after about 14 months i settled for a lot less than the car was worth.The car was repaired (cut an shut) with a new roof an rear end then sold on the same number plates at auction a week after i cashed the cheque!


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*a plan*

just dont even think about going there a-plan and ensign both need to be given a one way ticket to out of f***ing space. please pay more for your insurance cos if the worst happens you will regret it. look at it this way even if you have to pay say an extra grand now wont you be happy to get all your money back if the worst happens and im sure what a-plan will take off your pay out will be alot more than a grand trust me, and all the others on here who have only been half paid out.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

i am with A plan but busy looking into competion car insurance as i have spent a lot on my 34.

when i checked it out with Aplan will be what ever gets agreed (usual Sh*t etc)

when i spoke with competition car insurance as Shaun (nismoman) said there is definately a difference. 
when i spoke to CCI they will do an agreed value for the period of the cover and all mods to be replaced have to be declaired and documented with proof etc not just by i have them, CCI want the receipts etc photos who's done the work on car etc, you name it.
they sent me the paper work through and it is thick but at least when its in place as the guy said if anything happens they will pay out straight away the agreed value.

it is only costing me another £500 to get the same car back if anything happened which would cost an absolute fortune as everything on my 34 is genuine nismo kit.
and i am at present sorting out for agreed value of £52k to get it back same.

i know they have paid out before on someone car on here and when i spoke t o the people who delt with it they said they were spot on they gave them the money to get another car and do the work to get it back to same standard. lot better idea if you ask me.

i think some of it is when do you draw a line.
paying 2k for a 6k car??????????????????

if you are a sensible driver then you could probably have saved the money in 3 years so ?????????????????


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

good news then shane:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## glynmun (Oct 9, 2007)

*Got To get some decent insurance quotes!*

*Hi all,*
Just totalled my 911 carrera 2 with loads of RS mods..chipped ecu, and all that ****. Insured it for £20k odd with Lancaster insurance....they were THE cheapest as long as your car is older EG 12yrs plus. Even if you declare all the mods etc they all pretty much try to shaft you when it comes to settlements. They offered me £10k which they claimed was bottom book for a 911 from 1991....i told them that if they could find me one for £10k then i'd buy two from them. They then came back with a more serious quote but apparently it's rare for you to get what you value the car at for the insurance quote.


I'm 35, i've only been driving for 3 years and had a fully comp insurance for the immaculate 80k miler 911 for about £500. 

Who's the best and cheapest you've found?...i will NEVER expect a decent settlement figure again so if i ever do have an accident and the thieving insurance company do pay out near the insurance level then i'll always be pleasently surprised.

Need to get an idea of what the insurance will cost for a skyline r32/r33 gtr or a gts before taking the plunge. uke: 
Thanks a lot for any info.
G.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Well, i've taken the plunge for A-Plan....

Been with direct line for last 3 years and thrown over 4k on insurance in that time. When it came up for renewal i mentioned to them that their 1.1k renewal just wasn't up to their competition. they didn't even try to retain my business, despite the current tv ads which talk about 25% further discount for renewals!
Anyway, called A-Plan...they ended up covering my car for under 600, so i'm pretty pleased.
let's see what happens this year!
Ian


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*A-Plan Turned Me Down*

They were exceedingly helpful until I mentioned the 50k rebuild cost. Especially when I said I wanted it covered in the event of a full fault total loss claim (gods forbid, but the last thing I would need on top of being a sufficient f***wit as to annihalate my car would be no payout).

They admitted that although they will accept the risk of insuring a modified car, and agree to restore on a like for like basis, they could not guarantee that like for like would be exactly what had been on the car. 

So it looks like A-Plan get added to my very long list of "insurance companies that run away when asked to provide decent insurance".

Ho hum, renewal in the next few weeks, going to be interesting as although I have a superb relationship with LV (eight years), I just know that despite talking to their underwriters direct, if it all hit the fan, things would be very, very difficult.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

I've had my renewal through from Prililege this week. Every year they put the premium up marginally and I'm paying a little over a grand (10 yrs ncb, no conv). Got to be honest, looking at everyone elses woes I'm not doing to bad with that.... For the sake of saving a couple of hundred (maybe) going with the likes of A Plan, I think I'll plump for an easy life and stick with Privilege.


----------

